# Spiritual Music of Any Kind!!



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Camper6 (Jul 12, 2017)

I have downloaded a program which allows me to download music from a video and transfer it to a CD.

Right now I have Elvis Presley with about 35 minutes of gospel music that I can listen to in my car when I am driving.

Very peaceful.  My friend and I drive along and sing to the music.  It's really great.

My computer is old so I can't do justice to the videos posted here but they look great.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Olivia (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 28, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


>


Love that song Marie!  Thanks.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2019)




----------



## bingo (May 5, 2019)

i like southern gospel and bluegrass...Ralph Stanley...The Kingsmen...etc


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 5, 2019)

I like to listen to some of the very old hymns we sang in Sunday School. Even though I hated going, the hymns stuck with me. Onward Christian Soldiers, Old Rugged Cross and my Grandmas favorite,In the Garden.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## AnnieA (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## AnnieA (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Pepper (Apr 2, 2020)

Deva Premal


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 4, 2020)

These are hard times in these times
Feels like this world's 'bout to capsize

Feels like it might take a miracle
To make it out alive

The clock is ticking
What do we do?

Is someone listening?
Help us through

Prayers for this world
Bring peace to its doors
Bring hope to its shores
We've got to change it

Prayers for this world
Bring wind to its sails
It's gone off the rails
And we've got to save it
Raise up our hands
And rise together

It's got to be now
It's now or never
Prayers for this world
We've got to save us

Feels like we're trapped in a landslide
Can't even look at the headlights
'cause when you look at what's going on
You just wanna run and hide

Only love can fight the darkness
Only love could end the hate
We've gotta get us some love tonight
So love can light the way

The clock is ticking
What do we do?

Is someone listening?
Help us through

Prayers for this world
Bring peace to its doors
Bring hope to its shores
We've got to change it

Prayers for this world
Bring wind to its sails
It's gone off the rails
And we've got to save it
Raise up our hands
And rise together

It's got to be now
It's now or never
Prayers for this world
We've got to save us


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Gary O' (Apr 4, 2020)

Wunna my very favorites

Martin could flat out bring it


----------



## Pinky (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Pepper (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Pepper (Apr 5, 2020)

He rides into Jerusalem:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Lethe200 (Jun 3, 2020)

*"Day by Day" from the musical "Godspell"*
"Day from Day" video

My Roman Catholic spouse thinks I'm weird, but I absolutely LOVE this album of rock-influenced Gregorian chants, LOL. (WARNING: this album does have some adult content: not pornographic, but it leans towards sensual and romantic - they are European, after all!):
*Group: Enigma*
1990 release CD: *MCMXC a.D.*
Surprisingly, the entire album is on YouTube: MCMXC a.D.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Lethe200 (Jun 5, 2020)

How could I have forgotten these? Brain fade, I guess! LOL:

*"Let It Be"* - Paul McCartney, the Beatles. John Lennon absolutely hated this song, btw!
YouTube: Let It Be

*"Michael, Row The Boat Ashore"* - many covers, but I prefer the Weavers or the Highwaymen versions.
YouTube: Highwaymen "Michael...."

*"Turn! Turn! Turn! (To Everything There Is a Season) *aka Ecclesiastes 3:1-8 – written by Pete Seeger, I prefer the cover by the Byrds and lead guitarist Jim McGuinn. McGuinn first did this arrangement for Judy Collins on her 1963 Judy Collins 3 album. The Byrds later recorded and released their version as a single and then included it in their 1965 album. It remains their only #1 hit song.
YouTube: Turn! Turn! Turn!
_(btw, I was watching an "oldies live performance" show on PBS last night, taped in front of an audience about 15 yrs previous. McGuinn performed this with a backup ensemble. For a guy 60+ he can still rock this song, and his guitar playing was terrific!)_

Note: for those who would like to hear Judy Collins' version of this song: 
YouTube: Turn! Turn! Turn! (J.Collins)


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 5, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I like to listen to some of the very old hymns we sang in Sunday School. Even though I hated going, the hymns stuck with me. Onward Christian Soldiers, Old Rugged Cross and my Grandmas favorite,In the Garden.


here ya go @Ruth n Jersey


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 5, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> here ya go @Ruth n Jersey


Thank you so much MarciKS. The hymn brought back many memories. I was surprised that I remembered so many of the lyrics. I needed a few tissues after listening.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 5, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Thank you so much MarciKS. The hymn brought back many memories. I was surprised that I remembered so many of the lyrics. I needed a few tissues after listening.


i was singing along. *giggles*


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 5, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Thank you so much MarciKS. The hymn brought back many memories. I was surprised that I remembered so many of the lyrics. I needed a few tissues after listening.


this was my grandmother's fave and it's mine too.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

Thanks for this thread Ruthanne.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Treacle (Jun 20, 2020)

I love spiritual music. The harmony is brilliant. Recently heard 'The Hoppers' - Shouting time in Heaven, love it. I was in a choir that sang at the BBC. We were the Kingsmead Singers and sang all sorts of songs for programmes such as Time and Tune and Singing together that taught children music. Harmony was the essence. I digress, spiritual music is just beautiful in tone, harmony and sound and so moving whether for sadness or uplifting. It just has a unique quality to it.  ☺


----------

